# "Err" message on D750



## PaulWog (Jun 14, 2016)

I have done some Googling, but I can't really find good info on the matter.

In the past two months, my D750 has produced an "Err" (error) message quite a few times. This tends to happen after turning it on for the first time in the day. The message appears when I take a photograph. I hear the mirror flip up, the viewfinder is black (mirror is up), and I see the "Err" message. I click the shutter again, the mirror comes down.

Today this happened three times. First shot, error. Second shot fine. Third shot, error. Fourth shot, error. Rest of my shots for a half hour, fine. Now I'm here.

I use a good 32 GB Lexar card. I never remove the card. I connect my camera via USB to my computer.


----------



## PaulWog (Jun 14, 2016)

Just to update, I got some weird card errors just now when connecting to my computer:

My D750 has two SD cards. The primary one is a 32GB (high quality), my secondary is a 16GB low quality card. This error has occurred back when I only had this one card in it. But now I have two in the camera. I have the settings set to overflow. However, oddly, 8 of my shots went straight to my 16GB card, and the rest of the shots were on my 32GB card. I don't know why the camera did that. When I plugged my camera into my computer, I got a "Card Error" message flashing on my camera, and the computer would only read my 16GB card. I took the 16GB card out, and just put the 32GB card, and now my computer is reading that card just fine.

I have no idea why my D750 would write down my overflow card (and not my primary card) for 8 of my images.


----------



## fmw (Jun 15, 2016)

Sounds like a defective card to me.  If the camera can't write to one card it will write to the other.  Perhaps your high quality card isn't so high quality.  Easy to check.


----------



## PaulWog (Jun 15, 2016)

fmw said:


> Sounds like a defective card to me.  If the camera can't write to one card it will write to the other.  Perhaps your high quality card isn't so high quality.  Easy to check.



Blah. I'll get a program to check the integrity 

It's a Lexar 32GB 400x professional, I forget the specs but it was the best 32GB card I could buy 3 years ago in the $80-ish price range.

Better the card than the camera though.


----------



## fmw (Jun 15, 2016)

Just take the small card and put it alone in slot 1.  If it works properly then you know you need to toss the other one.  I threw out 3 SD cards last week.  They don't last forever.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 15, 2016)

Just put in another card to see if it works.

Cards, even good ones, fail.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 15, 2016)

try using a rubber eraser to clean the contacts, if there's a contact problem.  Could be the internal parts of the card too.


----------



## goooner (Jun 15, 2016)

If it is your card I can recommend the Samsung Pro's, they are almost twice as fast as the Lexar, and they are dirt cheap. I use 2 in my D7200, faster cards do not really make sense as the write speed of the card module will be the limiting factor. 
Nikon D750 SD Card Comparison - Write speed test and fastest continuous shooting performance -  Camera Memory Speed Comparison & Performance tests for SD and CF cards


----------



## Braineack (Jun 15, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a defective card to me.  If the camera can't write to one card it will write to the other.  Perhaps your high quality card isn't so high quality.  Easy to check.
> ...



You can get a better UHS-1 class 3 32GB SD card for about $20 today.


----------



## yahgiggle (Jul 3, 2016)

the d750 is known to have some mirror jamming problems this cause's your Err message sounds like yours is unjamming on its own but some users have had to flick the mirror back into place by hand from other comments from other users of this camera its a random problem that can go months with out it doing it or sometimes it will keep doing it all day oO


----------



## table1349 (Jul 3, 2016)

Add a card reader to your setup.  When we were researching various digital cameras,  a purchase of about 400 of them, for our officers to use the manufactures all told us the biggest issue they deal with is connection point/transfer issues.  Everyone of them recommend the use of card readers.   Is that causing your issues now, probably not.  Could the reader help you detect/fix the issue? Yes.  Run a disk check on each card, fix any errors if they show up, format the card in the computer.  You may discover that one of the cards is faulty.  Then put the card into the camera one card at a time.  Do a deep format not a quick format in camera.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 6, 2016)

It doesnt depend upon the card. Or the lens. Its simply the camera body itself. I hope Nikon comes up with a fix because my D750 has now developed this annoying issue, too.





PaulWog said:


> It's a Lexar 32GB 400x professional,


 YUCK !!!

*gets a cross out*

BEGONE SATAN !!!



PaulWog said:


> I forget the specs but it was the best 32GB card


 ... at no point in time, ever. Lexar simply writes complete fantasy values on their cards. They are also infamous for being more unreliable than the competition.





goooner said:


> [...] faster cards do not really make sense as the write speed of the card module will be the limiting factor. [...]


 Maybe, but the D750 works best with Sandisk Extreme Pro.





Peeb said:


> Cards, even good ones, fail.


 Correct. Thats why I dont understand why so few cameras only have one card slot. And so many cameras with two card slots have different types of card slots. I much prefer cameras like Nikon D3 or Nikon D750 that allow backup mode with the same card type.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 4, 2016)

D750 "ERR" Alert ?? (May contain exploding cars)

I have been having the locking problem and as it happens one of my cards is going wrong in the head also.

Have you had a recall notification from Nikon at all


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> D750 "ERR" Alert ?? (May contain exploding cars)
> 
> I have been having the locking problem and as it happens one of my cards is going wrong in the head also.
> 
> Have you had a recall notification from Nikon at all


I've only bought my D750 a few months ago.  So I was hoping to avoid all the recall stuff.
But I haven't heard anything even with my d750 registered with Nikonusa.com


----------

